
Eight cities which are taking bold steps to get rid of cars - anonymfus
https://www.fastcompany.com/90321627/these-8-cities-are-taking-bold-steps-to-get-rid-of-cars
======
2038AD
This is good. A major problem has been that cities have been built to
accommodate cars which then enforces the need for them. Cities should be
human-scale. Obviously, there will still be a longer-distance transportation
which can hopefully be picked up by rail networks.

